# It RUNS Odds & Ends Hit Miss



## slick95 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, after about 8 months of fun building I had success in the first run of my Duclos Odds & Ends hit miss engine. I had some two hours of frustration getting it to run beyond the fuel prime. I walked away knowing I have done something incorrect then it hit me. I installed the needle valve body backwards and the fuel outlet hole was facing the incoming air flow to the carb inlet. What a dummy. After I pulled my head out of my rear end I installed the valve body in the correct orientation and it sprang to life. WOW, To say I'm excited is an extreme understatement. I called my son to the shop with camera and the following video was produced.

http://www.youtube.com/v/YL1l94lULVo&hl=en_US&fs=1&

Now I have to make some gov spring adjustments to slow it down some and then disassemble and clean, paint, polish and make a display...

Hope you enjoy. This project has been a BLAST and all of you guys have made it more enjoyable to share this hobby.

Thanks

BTW the inspiration for this build was Lugnut and Harold lee's builds and videos.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 12, 2010)

Great build Slick! 

Your feeling of excitement is well deserved.
There is a big grin going on here just watching it run.

Congratulation! :bow: :bow: :bow:

Rick


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 12, 2010)

Great build and run, Slick95. Congratulations. th_wav
We are all excited. Not as much as you are I am sure, but still very excited.
Gail in NM


----------



## nemoc (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice job. I would keep the gov springs as they are. I love that it fires a few times before the gov kicks in.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 13, 2010)

Congratulates on you successful build! :bow: :bow: :bow:

I just love the way it sounds! 

Please post pictures after you finish up the minor details. I'd like a closer look at the details of this interesting engine.

-MB


----------



## potman (Jan 13, 2010)

Pretty cool the way you can see the engine speed up and slow down via the stroboscopic effect of the filming.

Great engine Slick95.
Thanks for posting.

earl...


----------



## rudydubya (Jan 13, 2010)

Well done and congratulations on a nice build, slick95.  :bow: :bow: :bow: Enjoyed the video, thanks for sharing. Looking forward to seeing some more pictures when you get her mounted and painted and polished. Love those hit & missers.

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## Maryak (Jan 13, 2010)

Slick,

Fantastic Man :bow: :bow:

More inspiration for me so 

  

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice build Slick95. I would play with the springs just to get the rpm down a little. If nothing more than to keep the parts from wearing out so quickly. That little engine sure hums along.
gbritnell


----------



## Mo deller (Jan 13, 2010)

Love it, great sounding little engine and very well done. :bow:


----------



## cfellows (Jan 13, 2010)

Great looking engine. Congratulations!

Chuck


----------



## winklmj (Jan 13, 2010)

Sweeeeeet. Looks great and love the way it sounds.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 13, 2010)

That kind of engine will probably be my first liquid fuel engine. I love how they sound.

Nice job!


----------



## slick95 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks all for your compliments and suggestions :bow:.  I got the engine to run much slower with adjustment to the gov mechanism.

Now to take it apart and clean it up for proper display. 

Jeff


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice work Jeff. A great runner!

There is a long screw sticking out of one of the crank bearings. What does it do? 

Dean


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice job!
I have a twin to it setting on my shelve in the shop.
You are right it was a fun build an you have done a great job!

Dean the screw is actually a handle for adjusting the timing.


Again nice job Jeff!


----------



## slick95 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yup Dean, 

Doc has it correct , the handle attaches to the points assembly bracket allowing adjustment while operating. In the picture it appears the handle protrudes from the bearing. Duclos' plans for this engine has the handle facing forward but I thought it would be more cumbersome to adjust.

Thanks for the nice comments everybody.

Jeff


----------



## cobra428 (Jan 13, 2010)

Very Nice Slick

Tony


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 14, 2010)

slick95  said:
			
		

> Yup Dean,
> Doc has it correct , the handle attaches to the points assembly bracket allowing adjustment while operating.
> Jeff



I see, and thank you. The reason I asked is I have the article for this same engine. I recently went through it trying to decide on my next build, and couldn't remember that thing anywhere! 

Dean


----------



## slick95 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm getting close now to finishing my Odds and Ends (first IC engine) and I'll add a picture of current status. I'm experimenting with a base to mount the engine on and I'm messing around with some interesting colored wood I brought back from Iraq. Dark purple color and very dense but interestingly it cuts easy. Anyway, I have also modified a box also for a display stand similar to many I have seen here and on the web. I just need to decide how I want to display the engine.

Sure wish I had the patience to file and polish like may of you guys here (IE. George B!) but I can't wait to get started on my next project that my wonderful wife got me for Christmas (Herder 1911 1/4 scale Stove Pipe engine castings).







Jeff


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 24, 2010)

That's a beautiful engine Jeff.
I went back through the thread and found the video again. Yeah...nice sound.


----------



## slick95 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Zee,

Its been a fun and huge learning experience.

Jeff


----------



## hobby (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice running, and beautiful looking engine.


----------



## rudydubya (Jan 25, 2010)

Looking really nice, Jeff. Hope you will favor us with some more pictures when you get it on its final mounting.

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## cfellows (Jan 25, 2010)

That's one of the prettiest Odds n Ends engines I've seen. Very nice work.

Chuck


----------



## slick95 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments Hobby, Rudy and Chuck.  

 I'll get the pictures up at final completion...

Jeff


----------



## CMS (Jan 26, 2010)

Sharp looking engine, and a nice paint job to boot. Did you have any issues with the paint and primer adhering to the aluminum?


----------



## slick95 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks CMS,

For the painting I just cleaned all the parts with MEK then used Rust-O-leum primer and color paint. Seemed to adhere fine.

Jeff


----------



## NickG (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, great job Slick. I have a hit and miss engine not too far down on my list of projects and have now found the one I want to base it on. It looks a great design.

Nick


----------



## slick95 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Nick,

The engine was a straight forward build and my first IC. The late Phil Duclos has a real talent for instruction, teaching and photo documentation and I just followed the instructions with success the first try. I recommend it.

Jeff


----------



## NickG (Jan 29, 2010)

Jeff, thanks for that and thanks for sharing your work. It definitely looks the best layout I've seen, a lot of others scare me off with complex shapes / methods etc but this looks nice.

Yours runs superbly too. Well done.

Nick


----------



## slick95 (Jan 30, 2010)

All Finished

Now for pictures and of course the obligatory video...

Jeff






















http://www.youtube.com/v/Eh9XLDNNQXA&hl


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 30, 2010)

That is a fine sounding engine Jeff. Fine.
Thanks for posting that.
It's really nice.


----------



## bearcar1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Great sound and a terrific runner Jeff, I like the side hung fuel tank as well. I bet it makes fuel delivery a bit easier.

BC1
Jim


----------



## SAM in LA (Jan 30, 2010)

Great job Jeff.

Its really neat seeing these engines run.

SAM


----------



## rudydubya (Jan 30, 2010)

Excellent Jeff!! Thanks for sharing. I might have missed it in an earlier post, but what kind of ignition system are you using?

Rudy


----------



## slick95 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks guys for the very nice comments.

Rudy, the ignition system is a CDI from S/S Machine and Engineering:

http://cncengines.com/ic.html

Jeff


----------



## rudydubya (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info Jeff.

Rudy


----------



## Jack B (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Jeff
Your engine is super. Looks great and runs fantastic. Well Done.
I am working on the P. Duclos Mavrick right now that will be my first IC engine. If it comes out 1/2 as good as yours I will be elated. 
 Jack B


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 3, 2010)

slick95  said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for the very nice comments.
> 
> Rudy, the ignition system is a CDI from S/S Machine and Engineering:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I was using a motorcycle coil I have now ordered a cdi unit can't wait for it to get here. Going to set up so I can use it on my engines without having a big battery and coil I like the compactness of these units.

Thanks again!


----------



## slick95 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments Jack B and Doc 

Jack B, the Maverick engine looks like an interesting project...no gears to actuate the exhaust! Very interesting.

Doc, the S/S CDI works perfect and has an exceptionally powerful spark plus Mr. Sholl of S/S Machine & Engineering is very helpful and will answer your questions quickly.

Jeff


----------



## rake60 (Feb 4, 2010)

Great work Jeff!

 :bow:

Rick


----------



## slick95 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Rick 

Also, thank you for cleaning up my video post...

Jeff


----------



## E Chris (Feb 16, 2010)

Great job Jeff it looks and sound great. It is a real thrill when you hear that first putt, it is almost as if it comes to life. All of those hours of seeing inanimate parts and now it moves on its own. Great fun. Thanks for sharing. I've made three of these engines and do enjoy them. By the way, I believe Mr. Duclos based this engine on the Witte engine of Kansas.

Chris


----------



## wes (Feb 16, 2010)

That looks great! I was wondering if you had a set of plans or a deminsioned drawing I might be able to get a hold of. Even a parts list would do, and I could draw the engine to size on my Turbocad program.

Thanks,
Wesley


----------



## slick95 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Chris,   

I saw your Odds n Ends engine video and I really like the look of your engines. They sure do run nice and are just fascinating to just watch. I looked up the Witte engine and your right it has a similar appearance.

Jeff


----------



## lathe nut (Feb 16, 2010)

Jeff, you have something to be proud of there not only look super but runs great, I admire you fellows for you long hours of work and attention's to detail and your share it with others, thanks, Lathe Nut


----------



## slick95 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lathe Nut,

I thank you for the compliments, :bow: :bow: :bow: but I must tell you it is your posts on the Odds n Ends engine you built that really inspired me to go for this engine as my first major machining project. I have certainly learned a bunch in my new hobby and I'm having a great time as well and of course all of us sharing our passions here just makes it better.

Thanks again...

Jeff


----------



## Harold Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Jeff,

The engine looks great!!! I know it will be something that will be a source of satisfaction for a long time. I still start mine and run it every few days just to watch it. I am also glad that my work was able to encourage and motivate someone else to take on their own project.
The people on this board truly have a tremendous amount of talent and experience.
Keep up the great work!

Harold Lee


----------



## slick95 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Harold,

I know what you mean about starting the engine every few days. I go to the shop and get side tracked - start the engine, watch it run for 5 minutes or so, clean the engine, repeat more than once on many occasions. Mesmerizing!!!

I really dig your video of the dueling Odds n Ends   

Thanks again for share your work...

Jeff


----------



## slick95 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Guys,

My son made a Slow Motion video of my H&M that is interesting as you can see it blowing smoke rings and all the parts slinging around. Different style that you may or may not enjoy.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TFn1YGL2Ss[/ame]

Jeff


----------



## Maryak (Mar 10, 2010)

Jeff,

I love it. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Oh to be nearer my shop. :'( :'( :'(

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## slick95 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Bob,

I know what you mean about closer to the shop, I need a daily *Shop Fix *to keep my sanity...

Regards

Jeff


----------



## Shopguy (Mar 11, 2010)

Jeff
That is one neat little engine and it sure runs nice. :bow:
Regards,
Ernie J


----------

